
Show HN: A small React library for smooth FLIP animations - jlkiri
https://github.com/jlkiri/react-easy-flip
======
jlkiri
Hi everyone, this is something I've been working on for some time now. I'm
trying to make a hook-only library that is lightweight but is enough to do
some cool animation stuff that would require very non-trivial hardcoding. You
can read more about how it works at CSS-Tricks: [https://css-
tricks.com/everything-you-need-to-know-about-fli...](https://css-
tricks.com/everything-you-need-to-know-about-flip-animations-in-react/)

